
When Did Sex Become Fun? - drchip
http://www.sapiens.org/blog/origins/sexual-evolution-pleasure/
======
pcl
Sadly, the really-terribly-written article doesn't actually have anything
useful to say about the question in the title.

~~~
CiPHPerCoder
The title also begs the question!

Is sex fun? Most people might say "Yes", but not quite 100% of the population.

~~~
gohrt
It's a leading question, not begging the question. Begging the question would
be "sex is fun because of X, and X always happens because sex is fun"

------
Jun8
Here's a quite specific answer from Philip Larkin:

    
    
      Sexual intercourse began
      In nineteen sixty-three
      (which was rather late for me) -
      Between the end of the Chatterley ban
      And the Beatles' first LP.
    

(from [https://allpoetry.com/Annus-Mirabilis](https://allpoetry.com/Annus-
Mirabilis))

It doesn't answer the _fun_ part, though, because Larkin was known to have a
tedious love life.

------
ScottBurson
Somewhere somewhen I read something that said that the common housefly has an
enthusiastic copulation lasting half an hour. If true, this seems to suggest
that sex was fun long before vertebrates.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
It became fun when I got married.

~~~
dhimes
I know you're getting dv'ed but I actually like this comment. It _may_ have
something to do with the true answer to the question. Perhaps developing
social structures were somehow important or perhaps sex-as-fun was important
to developing social structures.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
Thanks, and by the way this is honestly how it has worked for me.

------
andreiw
What is this article about? I see sentences, but they don't seem to make a
point.

------
PercussusVII
Since we discovered the orgasm!

~~~
masklinn
That doesn't really answer the question, when did "the orgasm" arise?

~~~
jorgeleo
When sex started to be fun!

~~~
kabdib
Oh. So, the 1960s, then.

~~~
Raphmedia
Well, the Kama Sutra is said to origin from around 400 BCE.

~~~
lostlogin
BCE has always weirded me out a little. Making it secular by just changing the
suffix isn't really doing anything imho. I just read the Wikipedia entry and
noticed that "vulgaris aerae" or "Vulger Era" for AD was once common. Now that
is an equally problematic fix, but one I like.

~~~
Raphmedia
BCE has the advantage of pleasing everyone.

Before Christ Era

Before Common Era

Before Current Era

------
tomc1985
Probably around the same time people realized it felt good

